# Kann im Outlook keine Links öffnen



## maaary (28. Mai 2004)

Hallo 

Hab mal wieder ein blödes Problem...bei mir lassen sich die Links im Outlook Express vom Windows nicht öffnen wenn ich draufklicke,zwar erscheint so ne Hand,aber passieren tut nix.
Was jemand woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Schmachtenberger (8. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von maaary _
> *Hallo
> 
> Hab mal wieder ein blödes Problem...bei mir lassen sich die Links im Outlook Express vom Windows nicht öffnen wenn ich draufklicke,zwar erscheint so ne Hand,aber passieren tut nix.
> Was jemand woran das liegen könnte? *



Hallo maaary,

ich hab das IE und Win (ME) Update ausgeführt und dann konnte ich keine Links in E-Mails von Outlook 2000 und Outlook (5.5 SP2) mehr öffnen. Es lag anscheinend an den DLL Dateien die aus der Registry ausgetragen waren.

Ich habe all diese Dateien mit dem den folgenden Befehlen wieder in die Registry eingetragen.

1. Klicken Sie nacheinander auf “Start” > “Ausführen...” und tippen sie in die erscheinende Befehlszeile das Wort “regsvr32 urlmon.dll” gefolgt von einem Klick auf “Ok” ein.

Ab sofort öffnen sich die Links wieder!

Weitere möglichen Befehle:
Anstatt der oben genannten “regsvr32 urlmon.dll” können sie auch die Befehle
- regsvr32 actxprxy.dll
- regsvr32 Shdocvw.dll
- regsvr32 Mshtml.dll
- regsvr32 Msjava.dll
- regsvr32 Shell32.dll
- regsvr32 Oleaut32.dll
- regsvr32 Browseui.dll

eingeben, falls es immer noch nicht funktioniert

Nun geht alles wieder *freu* 

mfg

Christian


----------



## kondi (3. August 2011)

Leider haben bei mir bis heute nur 3 der angegebenen Befehle sich registrieren lassen.Aber gebracht hat es mir leider nichts.Das Problem ist immer nboch daselbe.Mit freundlichem Gruß:Kondi.


----------

